
Field notes – ElasticSearch at petabyte scale on AWS - r4um
https://grey-boundary.io/field-notes-elasticsearch-at-petabyte-scale-on-aws/
======
spotman
This is fantastic! Thanks for sharing. It could be because I have not looked
hard enough but this type of knowledge is not easily findable all in one
place.

Great job at striking a good balance between opinion and best practice, I
already came away with a few ways to optimize some parts of a large Es cluster
I manage.

